# Doubling dose of Lexapro/Cipralex



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone,My doctor upped my dosage of cipralex/lexapro today from 10mg to 20mg. I've been taking 10mg for 2 years and I have recently suffered from awful nausea and its escalated and I've become anxious, won't go out and have started having panic attacks. He said it could take a few weeks to see an effect. That's right, isn't it?What are everyone's experiences of upping the dosage of this drug?Thanks.xoxo


----------

